
The Nooscope – a visual manifesto of the limits of AI - todsacerdoti
https://www.skynettoday.com/editorials/nooscope
======
YnezStiener
This is great iconic map of machine learning in general, ambitious, not 100%
precise, but useful to explain a lot problem of AI to the people...

